# 'nuther Casting Resin ?



## Mike Mills (Jan 4, 2019)

I have purchases some "Amazing Casting Clear Resin" as shown here.
www.amazon.com/gp/product/B072RV2LHC/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s01?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I will be using it for gap, bug hole, banksia pod hole, etc filling.

I _assumed _that it can be used with Transtint but looking on line maybe not.
Can it be used with Transtint liquid? Transtint bottle state shellac, lacquer, water, DNA.

If not, I have a lot of colors (20) of J E Moser's aniline dye (powder) from flat work.
Per the dye containers it can be used with water, alcohol, oil, varnish, lacqure, benzol, toluol, turpentine, and napa. Should powdered dye mix of with that resin?
Thanks,
Mike


----------



## The100road (Jan 4, 2019)

@rocky1 is a dye/resin guru

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## rocky1 (Jan 4, 2019)

Can't tell in the Amazon listing is that resin urethane based? Urethane based resins, like silmar 41 do not always play well with alcohol based dyes. Some colors work, some don't. Blues are worst case, greens misbehave at times to. Reds and yellows seen to be fairly stable.

The longer your set time, the more time the dye has to misbehave. Typically you'll see some change in color as soon as you add catalyst. Some say it works better to mix your resin then add your dye, I haven't seen a lot of difference honestly, except that you can't see the color change before pouring. 

Best bet is play with a few not so special pen blanks, and see what it does. Have seen the issues with color change in both powdered and liquid tints on urethane resins. And, it's not an uncommon problem if you dig deep enough on the internet.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## rhossack (Jan 4, 2019)

Here is your info ... Amazing Clear Cast is an easy to use, 1:1 mix ratio system that cures overnight which allows time for air bubbles to evacuate prior to curing. Amazing Clear Cast can be colored with Alumilite dyes, alcoholic inks, or other _*non-water base colorants*_. Complies with FDA

*TransTint dyes* are a single component concentrated metallized acid dyestuff dissolved in a glycol ether carrier. The product is designed to be let down with a polar or mildly polar solvent such as water or alcohol and used as a *dye* stain on bare wood for interior surfaces.

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

